# 2 meter egyptian cobra



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

Viperkeeper said:


>


 
Wow.

What camera do you use? These shots are great!


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

not my favourite cobras but theres no denying that its an immpressive snake, and great pics as always.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Awsome!! lovin it great snake


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> not my favourite cobras but theres no denying that its an immpressive snake, and great pics as always.


 
Wait for the video :grin1:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

maybrick said:


> Wow.
> 
> What camera do you use? These shots are great!
> 
> ...


 
All my cameras are currently Sony, The one used for these shots was the DSC-R1


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice snake, although a little beat up. 

The rostral scale looks to be from shipping, or glass rub (due to the freshness) What type of material are they shipped in, and how do they take to vivaria?

Also the pink on the neck, is that brusing/abbrasion or just colouring?

Hope you dont mind the Q's

Regards
Dan


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Nice snake, although a little beat up.
> 
> The rostral scale looks to be from shipping, or glass rub (due to the freshness) What type of material are they shipped in, and how do they take to vivaria?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Dan:

No worries mate  The bags they're shipped in are the worst possible for snakes (see the mesh bag the mamba was inside on the "Yikes" thread) He is actually in good shape compared to some snakes sent from Africa in April 2007. They were just above "Road Kill" grade animal. I ended up euthanizing 5 Jamison Mambas who had broken jaws and fangs ripped out. mg: I don't do business with exporters who send me abused animals, so he is on my "banned list" 

I have video of me tending to his damage that I'll try to get edited & uploaded soon. He has the nose rub and some scale damage you noted towards the bottom of his hood. He was not as bad (behaved) as I expected but took a few swings at me anyway. At least he did not chase me out of the room like other had in the past :grin1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Great pictures, a species I hadn't actually seen a photo of in captivity as most people seem to go for slightly more flashy species of cobra, so nice to see 

Hope the nose heals up well... it must be quite tricky administrating medical treatment to snakes that you usually wouldn't get that close to?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Great pictures, a species I hadn't actually seen a photo of in captivity as most people seem to go for slightly more flashy species of cobra, so nice to see
> 
> Hope the nose heals up well... it must be quite tricky administrating medical treatment to snakes that you usually wouldn't get that close to?


 
Thanks 

As I said I have video of him being worked, watered, subdued, and treated. All useful to see how it's done correctly & safely for both participants.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

hes amazing. how many venomous snakes do you have now?
xsachax


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Well it expands & contracts weekly. Close to 200 overall but that inclus animals that are not part of my collection.

Al


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i love the lil spazzy african cape cobra thats in one of your recent vids! :lol2: that made me chuckle! and the ringed water cobra :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

wow! how do you keep track of them all ? not to mension the space?
xsachax


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

xmashx said:


> wow! how do you keep track of them all ? not to mension the space?
> xsachax


 
I have a computer program..It's not expensive and the support is unsurpassed.

Degei Husbandry Database Product Information.


----------

